# 4IN PIRAYA



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I went to my lfs today(dragon aquarium) and i saw alot of rbps for sale.
I want to know if they r maybe young pirayas (orange variant), a couple of them only.
Would they stand out in the same tank if they r the same size?
Ive searched for some pics but couldnt really tell from the pics that i found.
Does anyone have any pics of what they know for certain is a young piraya?
Have any of u been there lately maybe youve seen them am i wishful thinking?







Thanx


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Here are my 4 piraya when i had 7 reds you should be able to tell the diff. and hear are 2 of my 4-5 inch piraya in a pic on there own.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi feefa, it really depends on how old and big the fish were that you were looking at?????

If they were 4"plus they would be easy to spot among the reds, and if they are piraya snap them up before the owner relises, you will get a bargain

dez


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

pirayas are wild and reds are usually captive bred so i doubt it unless they where drop offs someone brought in

pirayas come from rio sao francisco where the only piranhas that live there are pirayas and brantii (unnative rhoms aswell)

pirayas dont usually have red eyes while reds do

i would ask if they where wild caught and if any where brought in by other hobbiests


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

double post


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> pirayas are wild and reds are usually captive bred so i doubt it unless they where drop offs someone brought in
> 
> pirayas come from rio sao francisco where the only piranhas that live there are pirayas and brantii (unnative rhoms aswell)
> 
> ...


They said that they were trades, real decieving but i went back and they were wild caught reds.
Thanks for the help guys, just tryin to get lucky.


----------

